# foaming facial cleanser ingredient list



## Vandam (Sep 7, 2019)

My husbands daughter buys a foaming facial cleanser that is "vegan, non cruel, etc". The ingredients listed are saponified coconut oil, chamomile essential oil. that's it. It is in a foaming container, so foams of course. Is it  just liquid soap  made with 100% coconut oil and chamomile eo . It is marketed very high end.


----------



## Cellador (Sep 7, 2019)

Yup, it sounds like it's just liquid soap. I've seen so many soaps described as miracle "all natural" cleansers...


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes, coconut liquid soap diluted.  . Unfortunately for most straight up CO soap will strip way too much oils from most skin.


----------



## Vandam (Sep 8, 2019)

That's what I thought. And agreeing pure coconut isn't what I would want. Thought an ingredient list would have more ingredients, at the least,  water. And a preservative maybe? Made in California and bought in yukon, Canada. I think the marketing is trying to go "all natural, etc" but this does tick me off. She pays a fortune for lotions and cleansers because she doesn't trust mine. I give up, lol!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 8, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Yes, coconut liquid soap diluted.  . Unfortunately for most straight up CO soap will strip way too much oils from most skin.


FWIW, I use all coconut oil most of the time in my foamers around the house cuz that's what I have on hand. It's a good all-purpose cleanser and surprisingly mild.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 9, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> FWIW, I use all coconut oil most of the time in my foamers around the house cuz that's what I have on hand. It's a good all-purpose cleanser and surprisingly mild.



I use it around the house but I would never use it on my face.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 7, 2019)

100% coconut oil liquid soap on my face? No Thank you. that would be so harsh. There's a reason why so many foam cleansers out there have all those "chemicals"- the "chemicals" are actually formulated to be gentle on one's skin.


----------

